# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Gostei

## Gonçalo Rio

Gostei deste aquario de anjos (ver em HD).

YouTube - Marine Angelfish Tank HD (update)

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Gonçalo
São mais ou menos 10 anjos 1 xanturum 1 leucosternon e mais uns cromis e aparentemente dão-se todos bem.O aqua nem parece ser muito grande sabes quantos litros tem?
Tomara eu que os meus quatro anjos se dessem assim.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Gonçalo
> São mais ou menos 10 anjos 1 xanturum 1 leucosternon e mais uns cromis e aparentemente dão-se todos bem.O aqua nem parece ser muito grande sabes quantos litros tem?
> Tomara eu que os meus quatro anjos se dessem assim.


Tem 567 litros e parecem que se dão todos bem (eu tenho uma paixão por anjos e ele tem lá uns bem bonitos, mas faltam alguns "holy grail" como o Clarion ou o conspicillatus, etc  :Coradoeolhos: ).

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Tem 567 litros e parecem que se dão todos bem (eu tenho uma paixão por anjos e ele tem lá uns bem bonitos, mas faltam alguns "holy grail" como o Clarion ou o conspicillatus, etc ).


Eu também gosto muito de anjos e borboletas o problema é que são raros os que não implicam com alguma especie de corais.
Eu comecei com corais e à medida que fui comprando peixes comecei a ter de por alguns corais de parte.
Presentemente tenho os peixes e vou escolher os corais que forem compatíveis com eles,é como que montar um aqua ao contrário :yb624:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Eu também gosto muito de anjos e borboletas o problema é que são raros os que não implicam com alguma especie de corais.
> Eu comecei com corais e à medida que fui comprando peixes comecei a ter de por alguns corais de parte.
> Presentemente tenho os peixes e vou escolher os corais que forem compatíveis com eles,é como que montar um aqua ao contrário


 :yb624:  :yb624:

----------

